# New to gasser & 2.5L - oil question



## jimsjetta (Jun 9, 2001)

It's been 11.5 years since I had a gasser. My wife had a '00 Jetta TDI and I have an '01 TDI.

My wife bought a 2012 Passat 2.5L a few months ago. I finally bought Castrol 0W-30 with the VW 502.00 rating. Isn't this what people call the German Castrol? I can swear that I read somewhere here that the dealer puts this in the Passat gasser but I can't find that article now. Is this the correct oil to use? The manual states 5W-30 or 5W-40 but I believe this will work also. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

German Syntec is great and is a unique oil, but there are plenty of other good choices.










Take a look at some of the 502 threads before you go too far. 502 is a pretty basic spec, based on the generic ACEA A3, which I'm sure TDI guys know about. Well, 502 also costs $500k for a 3yr licence, and that's reflected inthe price. Another thing TDI guys should know is about Rotella T. An HD oil that works great in a lot of different vehicles. In this case, the Rotella 10w-30, which Lowes and WalMart have. That's a fine summer oil for ANY German vehicle w/o turbo.

Stop there. The 2.5 is a very tame engine. Not only is 502 pointless in that engine, it's not the best option. Plain dino is perfect out to 5k. Auto parts synth 5w-30s with ACEA A5 (the thinner visc) actually exceeds 502 and offers the best visc range for north america driving.










Unless you are climbing mountains, towing or heavy tracking, the oil stays cool and thick. No need to start with an overly thick 5w-40 as a "precaution". The only other reason to use 502 or "synth" oil is to do extended changes of 10k+. I doubt you are afraid to diy a change once a year. Just leave the filter in place and drain the oil.


So, I'd take the dealer oil change for summer, with their thick Syntec 5w-40, and when winter comes, drain it out for a 5w-30 (dino or synth). That is a really good plan. 5w-30 is half as thick when starting up in cold and lady driving where the oil never gets fully heated (thinned) anyway.

The German Syntec is great, for a turbo app. It's a thick 30 that meakes the ACEA A3 spec. Honestly, try a store jug 5w-30...I'll list synths, because I'm guessing that's what you really want....

SynPower
Castrol Edge
Mobil 1 HIGH MILES
PZ Platinum/Ultra
QS Synth

I have a stash of these oils at home and use them all the time. I have so much, I'm forced to use up the oldest date codes first. That's SynPower for now. They are all good. 

fwiw, I'm doing the 1st change in mom's 2.5 JSW soon. At 1500mi, there is a lot of loose metallics in there. I just want them out before her 1st dealer change. I have some Havoline 10w-30 for it, nice load of moly for break-in.










lmk if you have any questions.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*warranty*

vw won't do a uoa on your oil but they can ask for receipts. use what they tell you at least until you're off warranty. audisquirt's (appex, turbo tiquan, etc., etc., all banned in the past) not going to help if you have a problem.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*did you forget your med's or are you trying to get banned under appexx?*



Apexxx said:


> German Syntec is great and is a unique oil, but there are plenty of other good choices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice graph too


----------



## jimsjetta (Jun 9, 2001)

Thanks for the info. She has 2000 miles on it and I want to change it twice before the dealer gets it at 10k. They can use 5W-40 which will be good for the summer.

I appreciate your help.

Jim


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

I have run penzoil platinum for a long time 5w30, just switched to pentosin 5w40, what a difference. I wish I would have switched a long time ago. I have an 06 jetta 2.5.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...0K-Mile-Oil-Analysis-120-000-Mile-Engine-2.5L

After reading this, I switched, I cant even hear my timing chains/guides anymore. Stick to what oils are used by everyone here with 2.5's. Do yourself a favor and dont EVER run dino oil in your 2.5:facepalm:


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Easy on the Kool-Aid guys.

Who, what, how....?

Since when is dino oil so different then HC synthetic? Anyone care to explain that? 

Guess what, there is no difference, except price.

Youll point to a thread with zero content to make a point? Please, save it, it has no useful info at all.

A low-revving non-turbo that doesn't even have DI...some explain what's the benefit of 502 oil. Keep in mind, 5w-40 / 502 oils aren't even used in Europe, rather 5w-30.

So, other than the Kool-Aid factor, what's going on? Are we reducing wear? Deposits...?

I love how some Euro cars only spec dino oil in the USA, like my Astra, but in Europe omg, that engine NEEDS SYNTH or it will assplode! lol, crack me up.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

stupakjim said:


> I have run penzoil platinum for a long time 5w30, just switched to pentosin 5w40, what a difference. I wish I would have switched a long time ago. I have an 06 jetta 2.5.


"a difference"

Wow.

Ok.


----------



## stupakjim (Sep 17, 2005)

Thats funny, Pentosin @ 10k miles of use on a 2.5 with 120k of wear, and oil still tests that it can be used longer, same engine ran on dino oil and I bet thing would test dirty. I bet your the type of person that would run regular green coolant too? You claim Penz Platinum is good? I ran it for atleast 72k miles and that stuff is GARBAGE. Take it from someone who ran it, not someone who read about it. RUN oils that are VW approved, you will thank your self later.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for making my point for me. If the Pentosin is doing fine at 10k, in this easy to lube engine, uhh, why wouldn't dino oil work at a lesser interval?

Oh, you read about it.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

You also displayed the weakness of your knowledge base when you mentioned coolant.

G-12, Dexcool....same thing.

What a numbnut. :screwy:


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*toal wacko*



Apexxx said:


> You also displayed the weakness of your knowledge base when you mentioned coolant.
> 
> G-12, Dexcool....same thing.
> 
> What a numbnut. :screwy:


can't say anymore, been banned under at least half dozen user names.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*total wacko*



Apexxx said:


> You also displayed the weakness of your knowledge base when you mentioned coolant.
> 
> G-12, Dexcool....same thing.
> 
> What a numbnut. :screwy:


can't say anymore, been banned under at least half dozen user names.


----------

